# Snoring? Breathing Problems?



## weesnack (Jan 24, 2009)

So sometimes (mostly when laying down) my cat will make a sort of snoring/squeak noise when he breathes. I've asked my vet about it and he says it's probably just boogers or something, any other ideas of what it might be? He doesn't seem to struggle to breathe at all, he just makes noise.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have one who whistles/snores almost every time she sleeps. Can occur in almost every sleeping position. She is not overweight, is active and has no coughing or sneezing problems. It is just 'normal' for her.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

weesnack said:


> So sometimes (mostly when laying down) my cat will make a sort of snoring/squeak noise when he breathes. I've asked my vet about it and he says it's probably just boogers or something, any other ideas of what it might be? He doesn't seem to struggle to breathe at all, he just makes noise.


if it only happens sometimes I wouldn't worry too much. Tiger does it from time to time especially if he is very tired especially after our playing sessions  or when he is very comfortable.
Is he overweight?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Orlando is laying next to me right now on the computer desk snoring and snorting like crazy. I think he must be dreaming because his feet are twitching also. I think some cats are just like that.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

If the snoring (or his breathing) begins to sound "junky" or actually congested (like a wet-sounding snore as opposed to a dry-sounding snore) then it could mean kitty has a cold, which could turn into a URI, so keep an eye on it.


----------

